
Nokia announces return to mobile phones and tablets - vincent_s
http://venturebeat.com/2016/05/18/microsoft-offloads-feature-phone-business-to-foxconn-subsidiary-for-350-million/
======
dozzie
Nokia wants to _return_ to tablets market? A market at which they never were
present?

